# Do Breeders refer customers to other Breeders?



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

That vom Zeder thread got me wondering....how many breeders actually promote other breeders and refer potential customers to other breeders? 

For example, I was referred to a different breeder because they didn't have any litters planned, and they thought the other breeder would suit me better.

-Michael


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I know of lots of breeders that refer to other breeders if they don't have anything that will suit a buyer


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

We have referred potential puppy/dog buyers to other breeders. I have no problem referring a "good home" to another responsible breeder.
Finding the "right dog" for the "right home", should be the priority.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I know that my breeder will refer interested customers to other breeders if they feel that an different breeder may have a better match for a person's interest and goals.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We do refer people to other breeders; we like their breeding programs. 

Very easy


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I was hoping to hear this response! I'm glad you all put the best interest of the dogs ahead of the monetary aspect! Thank you.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, we refer to other breeders quite frequently.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

When I contacted Miya's breeder, he mentioned at the time that their current litter was either spoken for or being held back to see if there was potential and I could wait for their next litter. When the intended date arrive, the pregnancy didn't take and he presented me with the option of one of the female puppies from the current litter (Miya was 4 weeks old at the time), or a referral to another breeder who might be a good match.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We also refer other stud dogs as well, if there are dogs that we have seen, Gabor has worked, we know what they are producing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sure, if I do not have puppies and I know someone in the club does, than I refer them. 

Some people will wait for you to have a litter, others will go down the road to someone who does. If I can refer someone to a reputable breeder, than that is one less person not buying from a puppy mill or BYB. 

It works the other way around as well.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I can name a few breeders who would refer to another breeder. I've seen them do it publicly on this board.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have gotten several referrals from other breeders and also give referrals. Something I won't do, though, is send potential puppy people to a breeder I have never met in person and/or know their dogs well.


----------

